# Bill Hargreaves Family Fishing Rodeo



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The 47th annual Bill Hargreaves Family Fishing Rodeo is this weekend at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Gulf Beach Hwy, 1.5 miles west of the NAS back gate!

This is truly a kid friendly event - and the kids 12 and under can enter the junior division for FREE!!! 31 species of fish can be entered - everything from blue crab and pinfish to wahoo! Even if the weather is iffy, this is one tournament that you can still take a kid fishing and enter!

The open division is for the big kids ages 12 -100+. Still have all the inshore species available, along with just about every offshore species except bill fish.
Cash prizes with a $1000 grand prize.

Fishing is open Friday and Saturday, with awards and fish fry on Sunday - a great way to spend the afternoon with the family!

See http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like a fun weekend for the kids.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the list of last years winners in the Junior category. Several species are not represented because no fish were weighed in.

Junior Division


Category	Angler	Weight
Barracuda	Myles Colley	15.00
Blue Crab	Bella Lee	0.90
Bluefish	Bennett Hendrix	1.60
Bonita	Daisy Brooks	8.00
Croaker	Aubrey Hilliard	1.20
Flounder	Trevor Murdy	2.40
Grouper	Anthony Spivey	0.80
Hardtail	Andrew Lacour	0.80
King Mackerel	Anthony Spivey	10.30
Mullet	Will Freeman	1.20
Pig Fish	J.C. Underwood	0.40
Pin Fish	Kaden Canan	1.20
Redfish	Kade Rollins	4.30
Sail Catfish	Kaden Canan	4.60
Scamp	Anthony Spivey	3.30
Skipjack	Fisher Stillman	2.20
Snapper - Black	Tyson Tucker	1.70
Snapper - Mingo	Anthony Spivey	1.80
Snapper - Red	Anthony Spivey	16.20
Snapper - White	Tyson Tucker	0.70
Spanish Mackerel	Myles Colley	3.10
Speckled Trout	Tyson Lacour	2.30
Toadfish	Bella Lee	0.80
White Trout	Victoria Green	0.80
Whiting	Leland Cutler	1.10


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Anthony's ready!*

Anthony Spiveys ready to catch some fish!


----------

